# FAQs und Informationen zum Reiseforum!



## rob (10. August 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum und *FAQ's* (frequently asked questions = häufig gestellte Fragen).


*Moderatoren dieses Forums*

Carsten und marco



*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*

Fragen und Themen zu Reisen mit dem Bike, Ein- und Mehrtagestouren, Alpenüberquerungen, Tour- und Reisegebieten, Reiseveranstaltern, Fahrrad- und Gepäckausrüstung. 

Fragen, die sich speziell mit Reise- und Trekkingrädern befassen, sind im entsprechenden Forum Trekking- und Reiseräder zu diskutieren. 


Fragen, die sich mit _allgemeinen_ Technik- oder sonstigen Themen befassen sind in den dazu vorgesehen Unterforen zu diskutieren.



*Infosammlung:*


Alpencross
- Tipps und Erfahrungen: 1 2 
- Technik: Welches Bike? Reifen1 Reifen2 Sattelempfehlung
- Einsteigerrouten: 1 
- Trautberg-Route Erwald-Riva: Erwald-Riva Tour von Trautberg 1
- Karten: Kompass-Karten Übersicht
- Rucksack/Ausrüstung: 1 2 3 Schuhe1 Schuhe2 Warum Rucksack?
- Reifenwahl: 1
- Rücktransport: Taxi Zug1 Zug2 Shuttleservice
- Alpenverein: Mitgliedschaft ratsam? 1
- Links: Carsten's Seite marco's Seite 
- sonstiges: Alpencross-Fotogalerie -- Der Bauer an der Brenner Grenzkammstraße
Bikestationen und Bikeverleih: Europaweit
Gardasee
- Übernachtungen: 1 2 3 4 5(Idrosee) Jugendherberge in Riva Zeltplätze
- Touren am Lago: 1 2 3 4
- Schneesituation: 1
- 136 Kehren am Idrosee: 1
Hütten, Refugios, Gite d'etape, Bergübernachtungen: Europaweit
Karwendel: 1 2 3 4
Sonstige Regionen:
- Finale Ligure: 1
- Korsika: 1
- Porte du Soleil: 1
- Mont Blanc-Umrundung: 1
- Schwäbische Alb: 1
- Slowenien: 1

Stuntzis Touren:

Alpenzorro 2006
Dolomiten 2006
Sardinien
Jamaica
Euromax von Sizilien nach München (05.2007)
Ligurix von Finale Ligure nach Nizza (10.2007)




*Hast du Vorschläge zur Erweiterung dieser Liste (sehr erwünscht), so schreibe einem Moderator dieses Forums (siehe oben!) oder mir (rob) eine PM oder Mail.*


----------

